# Shower Light Mod



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

All -

I had done a search and did not find any mods like the one I just did for the shower. Since the 27RSDS has that wide bathroom, I noticed that when I closed my shower curtain or now my pleated shower door, at night it was very dark in the shower.







My fix was to install a light in the skylight to fix that little inconvenience.







I used an outdoor "Bug" or "Porch" light. I used that because it fit the best in the skylight.

Here is the link to the photo. Shower Light Photo Link

What ya think? Do any of the floor plans that have the smaller bathroom have this problem as well?

Oh one other thing, I wired it to one of the ceiling lights in the bathroom that way it would work with the light switch.

Chris


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Chris ,
Thanks for sharing that mod. We have a week old 27, no pleated shower curtain. I don't know if we will need one. But your idea will help if we do get one.

We didn't camp this weekend. Addison Oaks doesn't open until next weekend. DH was installing the Quicky Flush. He came up with an easier installation. I think he tried to post some photos. If he needs more info I'll have him e-mail you.








We went out shopping for a ladder, chairs and othe required items.
The 27 sure has alot of storage.
I would like to talk with your DW about how she organized the various areas in the 27.
Thanks again
Jan


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well Jan, sorry to report but there is no DW here. I am single and free.







I am the one who did everything in my outback. Yep, from installing the quickie flush and pleated shower door, to coordinating color combinations of accent pillows, sheets, towels, and I even went as far as hanging up a piece of canvas art above the toilet in the bathroom. What can I say; I am pretty much a Jack-of-all-trades!







I can fill you in on many ideas in the area of how things are organized and how I decided on linens, towels, even as far as how I placed some artificial flower arrangements (thanks to a coworker who insisted I take it as a trailer warming gift)







that are completely out of the way and give the outback that real WOW factor. Just ask away. That is unless you really wanted a femaleâ€™s touch. Then I definitely can't help.









Enjoy the 27RSDS!

Chris


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Chris, Nice job!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where did you draw the power from?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jolly likes!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where did you draw the power from?
> [snapback]36436[/snapback]​


From the light in the bathroom closest to the shower/tub.

Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks nice, just wondering, can you get a 12 volt electroction if you touch it while in shower?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

uoutcampin2 said:


> Well Jan, sorry to report but there is no DW here. I am single and free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,
Since you have a 27 I won't mind knowing how you organized the storage spaces.
Did you put shelves in the bedroom closets? How did you use the deep storage area between the sofa and the table; pull out shelving perhaps?
I am not into reinventing the wheel









I have a friend who is very talanted ,she does electrial ,plumbing ,even drywall. She is a good cook too. 
I'm a retired RN , some mechical skills; pumps IV's . Management skills ( now I manage my 2year old grandson 5 days a week. Rewarding and fun for me.








Thanks 
Jan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Looks nice, just wondering, can you get a 12 volt electroction if you touch it while in shower?
> [snapback]36553[/snapback]​


No, there is not enough current in a 12vdc light circuit. It may tingle but you will not get hurt.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice, just wondering, can you get a 12 volt electroction if you touch it while in shower?
> ...


How about when it's on 110v?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


Don't you love your wife







. "Sure honey you can take a shower at night just touch that little black switch above your head. Just be sure to stand on that bare copper wire in the tub so you stay grounded."









Even though it would not really be recommended to have a 110 vac light in the shower there would be very little chance of a short that would allow you to be shocked as long as the light was on a GFI powered circuit


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All of the lights in the Outback run on DC, whether plugged into shore power or on battery. While using shore power, the 110~120 VAC is converted (by the converter







) to 12 VDC for use by all coach circuits. The only circuits that get AC voltage are the electric side of the WH, Fridge, the A/C, and the Microwave, as well as the wall outlets...

I would think that as long as you are using an indoor/outdoor fixture, and take the time to seal it properly, there should be no additional hazard.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks hatcityhosehauler....

I now have 2 mods on my list.


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Great Idea!
















Sounds nice and convenient being wired into the light switch.

Good job!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Heck for a second there I was starting to think I just installed the new outback Taser.







Well we had 4 of us camping this past weekend and nobody walked out the shower with their hair standing!









Chris


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris,

Great mod! I have been installing a new pleated shower door myself, and when I saw your mod I was impressed.









A little more detail on how you wired it please. It looks like the surround panel and a lower skylight dome will just drop down from the ceiling - without compromising the outer dome and it's H2O tight seal. Is this correct?

Also, once it is down, do you have easy access to the wiring of the existing ceiling light? Or are there some tricks of the trade you can share?

Thanks for sharing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Chris,
> 
> Great mod! I have been installing a new pleated shower door myself, and when I saw your mod I was impressed.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug â€"

This is how I did it. Take the screws out of the skylight and let it drop out. There is no place where the 2 domes are connected or sealed together. The top dome is sealed to the roof and the other one just screws into the ceiling. I had taken my trusty wire coat hanger, and slid it between the wood bracing and ceiling paneling then under the ac duct until I saw the other end by my ceiling light in the bathroom. From there I made my connections tying in the new wire to the existing fixture using some wire clamps kind of like the ones that are already there. Then I used some electrical tape to tape the other end of the new wire to the coat hanger. I started pulling until the wire was completely through. Now all I did was screw the new light into the dome, wire it up, then silicone the holes, gaps, and spaces. Test that it works and it is a done deal!







It think it had taken me no more than 45 minutes to do it. It had taken me longer to think of the when, where, how, I was going to solve the problem than actually installing it.









It may be a little easier for you with the 28 because you have the smaller bathroom. I donâ€™t think you will need to run the wire as far as I did. You may not even need to pass under or over the ac duct also. Hope this helps.

Chris


----------

